
Canadian immigration site crash - jessaustin
http://www.businessinsider.com/canadian-immigration-site-crash-election-2016-11
======
detaro
dupe, front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12906232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12906232)

------
M_Grey
Not a shock... a lot of people are going to get the hell out of dodge. Reagan
and Dubya were too vivid a preview of what this is going to be like, and Trump
is going to choose at least one critical SCOTUS judge. I think you'd have to
be pretty naive to think that this isn't going to get incredibly bad.

I think.. there is also the disgust factor. How invested can anyone with a
brain and conscience be in this train wreck? It was hard over the last 16
years, now... now it's going to get worse.

------
retreatguru
How might a Trump win affect Canadian startups?

~~~
M_Grey
In terms of talent fleeing this dumpster fire? Probably in a good way. In
terms of the likely economic catastrophe which will hardly be limited to the
US? Well...

